# POWER SUPPLY



## danielr49 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am looking for a Aristocraft Power Supply CRE 55465
has a switch for 18.0 13.8 and 23.0. The newer ones only have dual voltage.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## downundertrainboy (Feb 22, 2010)

In case you haven't got the information elsewhere, before christmas I bought the Crest CRE 55465 from Ridgeroad station, and it was the 3 voltage model. The Ridgeroad station website has out of date information on it - it lists it as "CRE55465 Aristo-Craft 13.5amp 3V Power Supply". The "3V" refers to the 3 output voltages available. The picture also is out of date - it shows the old 2 output voltage model.


----------

